# German Shepherd mixed with...pitbull?



## kellysue301 (Dec 16, 2010)

Hello everyone! This is my first post here so please excuse my extreme newbness..but this has been a question for our family since we got Spencer from the shelter. When we went to adopt him, he was 1 of 6 puppies in a kennel next to their purebred GSD mother. The manager that was adopting him out to us said the people that dropped the doggie family off said they weren't quite sure of the father's breed, but they think it might have been a boxer. We believed her since there was no other proof against her claim, but as Spencer got older he came to look nothing like a boxer, moreso a pitbull/shepherd mix. It is a good possibility that the manager just told us boxer when she knew it was pit just because she figured there would be a smaller chance at him getting a home, however this wasn't the case and we would have gladly taken Spencer regardless of whether or not he was a pit mix. Needless to say this shelter was shut down less than a month later for unknown reasons, so I wouldn't be surprised if she had lied. Oh and apparently she adopted him out to us while the litter still had parvo!  Luckily he survived through it and he is as healthy as ever at the ripe age of 3 years.

Now that I got the main part of my story out of the way, my question for you guys is whether or not you think he has any pit in him. My girlfriend says she sees Rottie in him, and that may very well be a possibility too. No matter what I love Spencer, it has just always been a question to our family and I wanted a few other peoples' opinions.
Here is a picture:








Sorry for crappy quality, I used my phone's camera.

And here is a video of him playing with our Border Collie mix, Sophie:





Thanks for any insight provided!:woof:


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I think he looks very much like a German Shepard/ Rot mix. My ex has a Shepard/rot/chow who looks similar. While there are black and tan APBT's it isn't too common and both parents either have to be black and tan or carry it for the puppy's to be that color.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I would guess rotti as he reminds me so much in stature and just the look of my lab rotti cross { my guy wasnt balck n tan though } he obviously has the traits of his mom and without any proof its hard to really say for sure what he could be mixed with. A gorgeous shephard cross you have though.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

I dunno... Rotts tend to have the same head structure as pit bulls when crossed with somethin else... I see shepherd tho... Maybe heeler or somethin else medium sized but smaller build. Just my guess...


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Typical shelter story, sad and probably true. spencer could have some pitbull or boxer in him but who really cares? HE'S AWESOME! Sophie seems to know her limits with him, pretty cool vid thanks for sharing


----------



## kellysue301 (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks guys! Yes he definitely seems Rottie in some areas, and Pit in others. Guess we will never know! 

Yes, Sophie really knows her limit. However when she went to get fixed and came back it was like WWIII with them. But we also have an old purebred German Shepherd and neither of them EVER go past his limit. He is definitely alpha.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

My personal opinion, the dog could also just be a GSD mix.. my mother has one that's almost identical, but she's supposedly GSD and some kind of hound mix.








Bella, my mom's dog.


----------



## kellysue301 (Dec 16, 2010)

Awee Bella is a cutie! Her and Spencer definitely look similar, except he is a little bit more bulky. That might just be because he's male though. :roll:


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I was gonna suggest maybe lab from the picture,but then I saw the video.
Looks rotti. 
Beia enjoyed your video btw.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I kinda see lab based on the first photo.

Either way he's handsome =)


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

^

Yeah I thought lab too. could be gsd lab and rot.

growing up I had a lab,pit,gsd,rot mix.

Best dog eva


----------



## kellysue301 (Dec 16, 2010)

Thank you all very much! Beia is an absolute DOLL! I hope one day when we get an actual pitty they look like her.  She is so precious.

He could be lab for all we know! Anything is possible with Spencer. He definitely was hyper enough to have some lab in him. But he pulls the leash when on walks and is as strong as an ox, that's where I started thinking he had some pit in him.


----------



## geo fishtown (Dec 11, 2010)

My friend had rescued a dog that looked like a boxer pit mix but didn't know .and he got one of those doggy dna test and it turned out to be mostly bull terrier but looked nothing like one.who cares its your dog that is what matters!


----------



## Dr.Q (Jan 12, 2010)

I can see the dog is not a true German shepherd. I can't tell the other breed but is looks like a big head bread.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG what a cute dog. His first pic looks exactly like my mom's dog Gretta who is pit, rott, sharpie, and queensland. She is litter mate to my brown/red boy Marley. Here is Gretta bear.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Lol sup wth the jeagermeifter label on him? =)


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOLL she was trying out to be a Jager girl


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

LMAO


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

kellysue301 said:


> Thank you all very much! Beia is an absolute DOLL! I hope one day when we get an actual pitty they look like her.  She is so precious.
> 
> He could be lab for all we know! Anything is possible with Spencer. He definitely was hyper enough to have some lab in him. But he pulls the leash when on walks and is as strong as an ox, that's where I started thinking he had some pit in him.


I really see lab - long snout/floppy ears, lol - really looks lab in the face . Just watched the vid too lol. Labs are incredibly strong dogs as well as GSD especially - so the intense leash pulling doesn't surprise me lol.

But w/ some proper obedience training that should clear the issue up


----------



## josh victor (Aug 29, 2015)

Thanks for bringing this insightful forum post .it has helped me out alot for my German Shepherd.

Victor | German shepherds


----------

